# Great Customer Service Experience with Apple



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I had a great customer service experience with Apple. 
My daughter dropped my Ipad3, which was only in a Smart Cover, and plastic back cover. The screen cracked on all corners and there was a hairline crack across the middle. I was so upset. I took it to Best Buy, where I purchased it, to see if I could get it fixed or they could ship it to Apple for repair. Since I did not have their warranty, they would said they could not help me, but to try a local shop or Apple. I called a few local places and they wanted $160 and up to replace the screen. I then called Apple. I didn't have Apple Care. They told me I had 35 days left on my warranty, but it did not cover drops. It would be $299 to replace it (they don't repair screens, they replace them). I was trying to figure out if it made sense to spend that much on the ipad3, when there is now and ipad4 for about $200 more dollars. (If I was getting the base model) I told them I would call back, I had to think about it. I decided to call back again the next day. I had a few other things going on with my Ipad, so I figured I would just get them taken care of and worry about the screen later, since getting it fixed 3rd party would void the rest of my warranty. I talked to a really nice person who said they could fix my other problems, but because of the cracked screen, that voided my warranty of fixing my other issues. The guy then started reviewing my account, he noticed that I had purchased several Apple products (5 ipads, 3 iphones, 3 iPod touch ) at some point. He put me on hold to talk with someone. He came back to the phone and told me to send my ipad back and they would just replace it...FREE!!! I was one happy customer. I shipped my Ipad back the next day, free, and the following day I had a new Ipad!!! The turn around was so fast!!! So glad I decided to make that 2nd call...and I will go back to paying for insurance on all future products...My 1st ipad had insurance, don't know what I was thinking when I got the 3!!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

That was very nice. Glad that Apple was able to replace your iPad.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I was going to make a "great customer service" thread, but will add on to yours....

My 13yo wanted some apps for her 2nd gen touch and bought 3 of them.  I couldn't get any of them to sync onto her touch and finally figured out that they were for the new OS and wouldn't work.  I had little hope of getting a refund but decided to try.  I let them know that the games didn't work on her devise and got a note saying that purchases were non-refundable but they would do it this one time.  The next day I got another note asking if I was happy with their response and if there was anything else they could do for me.  I'm quite happy since I had heard they didn't budge on their refund policy.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, that's great!  My daughter's physical therapist told me that her daughter (12 yrs old) knocked something against her iPad 2 and the corner of the screen cracked.  Everything about the iPad was still usable, but there was just a big ugly crack on one corner.  Her daughter was in tears, so she called Apple to see what they would do.  The iPad was bought years ago, no warranty, no AppleCare, nothing, so she didn't really have any hope they would do anything but was willing to at least try.  They let her send in the iPad for a brand new replacement for only $200 (and this was for a 32 gb one!).  I was impressed Apple did that, and I am impressed with your experience with Apple customer service as well.  My hubby always makes fun of my Apple obsession   so I love hearing stories like this to tell him, LOL!  (I tell him similar stories about Amazon's amazing CS!)


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! You are so blessed! Its nice that Apple do take care of their costumers. Anyhow, they wont be the giant technology if there not creating connections with consumers.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

SamanthaWheatley11 said:


> Its nice that Apple do take care of their *costumers*.


My experiences with Apple customer support have always been very satisfactory, also.

I haven't bought any clothes from them, though.  

Mike


----------



## buckerine (Sep 26, 2012)

Apple hands down has the best customer service experience in almost any industry. I've lost count of the number of times I've walked into an Apple store with a particular issue and walked out with a brand new replacement. It's not like I'm trying to take advantage of the system at all - these are genuine problems. Never a hassle at the Apple store. Love it and that's partly why I keep going back.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so jealous of people who live near an Apple Store. Our nearest one is 300 miles away. But we've always had wonderful customer support over the phone from Apple (we haven't had to call often).  I asked DH if there's some perkiness screening they have to pass - they always seem so cheerful. 

At our local base exchange, the day they out out their new display iPad 2 someone cracked the screen on the corner. They just left it on display - it ran like a champ until the 3 came out. I think that's why the left it out - takes a lickin' but keeps on tickin'.


----------

